# Pregnant right after d&c?



## too_scared

Hi ladies. 

I had a d&c 10 days ago. I am pretty much desperate to get pregnant again. :cry:

I was wondering if any of you got pregnant right after a d&c, before af? I want to try so badly but I am nervous about my lining not being thick enough.

If you have any stories to share I would love to hear them. 

Thanks :flow:


----------



## Tmb0047

I ovulated on cd27 (26 days after my D&C) and am pregnant again. I haven't had a scan yet so I don't know for sure that all is well....but I am feeling pregnant so I am hoping this will be my rainbow.

I am very sorry for your loss. If I has regular cycles, I probably would have waited one cycle but my cycles are anywhere from 50 to 100+ days long and didn't want to pass up a shot at an egg :)


----------



## too_scared

Thank you for sharing your story. I hope that this is your rainbow. :hugs:

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MissJenn_xx

Sorry for your loss :hugs:

I had my d&c on May 8th, and I had my first period 24 days later. I didn't want to miss an opportunity so i used OPKs and I tried to get pregnant that cycle but wasn't successful. I figured my body knew it wasn't the right time. 15 days later i ovulated and got a :bfp:

Good luck to you!


----------



## too_scared

Thank you for sharing your story with me. It gives me hope. :) So sorry for your loss.

Congratulations on your bfp!


----------



## Tmb0047

Any sign of ovulation for you too scared?


----------



## too_scared

Not yet. I keep having a bit of bleeding every few days. I think it's stopped and then it starts again. :( Today is CD 16.

I'm hoping soon.

Thank you for asking :hugs:


----------



## smallbliss

I had a natural miscarriage July 2, just found out I'm pregnant yesterday doctor thinks I got pregnant 2 weeks after my miscarriage since my levels are so high (51,616) ultrasound Monday to confirm dates


----------



## Tmb0047

Wow, that number is high! Twins maybe?! You're known to be extra fertile after a loss ;)


----------



## too_scared

Wow! Congratulations! H&H 9 months.

I think maybe I might have ovulated last weekend. Not much good timing for bd but you never know.


----------



## Tmb0047

Glad to head you ovulated! DH and I only bd'd once, the day before O with this pregnancy :) GL and keep us posted!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks!

Not positive I did ovulate but I had all the signs. We bd the day I had the best signs and that's it. Maybe it was good. :)


----------



## smallbliss

Tmb0047 said:


> Wow, that number is high! Twins maybe?! You're known to be extra fertile after a loss ;)

They didn't say but I do have an ultrasound on Monday so we will see.


----------



## Tmb0047

Make sure you swing back in after your ultrasound and let us know :)

Too scared - Hope you did indeed O and, if you did, one bd is all you technically need!

I'll be 9 weeks tomorrow and I'm getting anxious as I get closer to were I was at with my loss. Going to book a private scan for Wed or Thurs so that I can make sure there is a baby growing in there :)


----------



## too_scared

Yes, definitely update after your scan. :)

Tmb, milestones are always so hard. I'm sure everything is perfect. :hugs: Let us know how your scan goes too. :)


----------



## TiLynn

Hello To all!

I just underwent my first IVF cycle. 6 blastocysts eggs were retrieved. 1 transferred & 5 frozen. Right before my scheduled IVF RE found 3 polyps during pre-op exam. 

My question is: Considering I have never been preggo before, will this increase my chances or should I just go for 2nd round of IVF with FET?

Me: 34 yrs old & DH: 30. 
Currently on last day of AF. AF started 1 week after MC. MC was at 6 weeks. HcG was a low 7. Then went negative.


----------



## too_scared

I'm really sorry, I have no idea about any of those things but I wanted to send you lots of baby dust. Good luck!


----------



## TiLynn

too_scared said:


> I'm really sorry, I have no idea about any of those things but I wanted to send you lots of baby dust. Good luck!

Awww, Thank you so much :) It's good to find a site with others that understand this journey


----------

